# My cat needs a new home



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tried Cats protection (where I got him from) but they're full with cats and they charge £10 to advertise a cat so I'll do it myself. I've done an advert on preloved.
Preloved | stuff for sale UK and Ireland

He's not keen on dogs I'll add.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Why are you looking for a new home for him if I may ask? Usually if he is a rescue he should go back to the shelter you adopted him from.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

why can't you wait until they have space? have you read the contract you signed when you had him:001_unsure:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She said that he came from Cats Protection and they are full. 

The advert seems to provide the reason why - he keeps harassing the female cat she had when she got him.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

He's lovely and lives near me. Can't take him sadly, as Daisy would not be happy to be dominated!


----------



## LadyJ89 (Dec 27, 2014)

shame I live way too far to take him


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I've tried tackling the same problem for two years and although there are times when they tolerate each other it's quite rare. He's still young so he'll settle somewhere else. He doesn't mind meeting strangers


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

I hate to say it but I think you will have trouble rehoming him if you are asking for a fee of £50.

Problem is it might be taken the wrong way that you are asking for money. I know it would put me off unless I was buying from Cat Protection League or somewhere like that. I wouldn't buy from a 'private' owner.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bengalmum said:


> I hate to say it but I think you will have trouble rehoming him if you are asking for a fee of £50.
> 
> Problem is it might be taken the wrong way that you are asking for money. I know it would put me off unless I was buying from Cat Protection League or somewhere like that. I wouldn't buy from a 'private' owner.


I'd much prefer this than the 'free to a good home' ads.

At least she knows he isnt gonna end up as dog fight bait


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I'd much prefer this than the 'free to a good home' ads.
> 
> At least she knows he isnt gonna end up as dog fight bait


yep, I want a serious owner, not somebody who may do something as awful as that. Anyway, if someone really wants him I am open to offers as long as its the right home. He will come with the rest of the anti hairball food I've got at the moment as my other cat doesn't need it, she just eats it because its easier to give them the same.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys just resurrecting this thread for advice, I've had a message from someone who is interested and they want me to deliver Tiger to them. I messaged back saying I would like to meet them first and prefer them to come and meet Tiger first, and then if they're happy they can take him away.
They live in Bradford which is approx 10 - 15 miles away from me depending on the area they're in. 
This could work out as I work in Bradford so I could meet them first at their house and check it out as well as meet them.
what do you guys think? Also he's not a good traveller; he used to defecate on a five minute journey when I had to take him to the vets for his first vaccinations. I hope this doesn't put a potential owner off; I just had to open the car windows and deal with the mess when I got home.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm sure at the possible adoptants can understand your concern. They can come and visit him in his surroundings and you can check out their place and see if it's suitable. Don't rush into things. If you have your doubts, look for another family.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Go and do a home check first, without him. That way, you wont feel awkward about having to say they are not suitable and walking out with him and taking him back home. Also make sure they agree for you to visit him a couple of times to make sure he has settled in. Good luck.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks, I messaged them giving the option of visiting their house first on a work day, probably won't be til next week due to Crufts. Typical he's started behaving well the last week with only a bit of chasing. They sat all afternoon Saturday on the sofa - one on the arm of the sofa and one on top ignoring each other and totally relaxed.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Got a message back saying their partner had just got a cat. So that's the 2nd enquiry crossed off. First one enquired then didn't message for another month. I messaged them when renewing the advert and they had got a parrot instead.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

It's a shame as I am near to you but my girl jyst would not tolerate a young lad trying to dominate her!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would never advertise a cat as "free to a good home".  You could be attracting the wrong sort of people who'd want to use him for cruel purposes.

Also it's important to put in the ad "the usual home-check will apply pre-adoption".

You could say there is a negotiable fee, then if you find someone who seems perfect for him once you've fully checked them out, you could do away with the fee.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

they will be vetted don't worry.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Got someone coming to collect Tiger today, they're coming by train. I hope he settles down for them as he doesn't like travelling. They're previous cat owners whose other one had died which is perfect for him. I've warned them that he may defecate so hopefully they'll bring plenty of puppy pads to use. They're coming from Manchester so not too far away to visit to check on them


----------

